# Cheap Materials



## RogerDoger (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey folks, I live in northeast Ohio and I am looking at buying my materials from other than a fly shop. Can I get thread, wire, tinsel and other things at like a Jo Ann fabrics or Pat Catans? Thanx guys.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

I've taken it on as a personal test of my character to find fly tying materials as cheaply as possible. Roadkill is my preference, but...

I've gotten a lot of things at places like JoAnn fabrics, Michael's Craft stores, etc. But, some of these things work out and some do not. 

I probably would not buy my tying thread there - thread that breaks is not worth it, and I don't know if sewing thread will have the properties you like in tying thread. But go for it (and let me know)!

I also think the feathers you'd find are not worth it.

Some of the various things I do buy at these sorts of places:

-small glass beads for nymphs
-plastic pencil boxes that make great fly boxes for very large flies
-closed-cell foam for flies like gurglers, foam spiders, and poppers
-thin wire for the bodies of nymphs, buggers, etc
-peacock feathers
-yarn (I once passed up some great olive chenille, and have never found it again, but I have picked up a few other kinds now and again)
- silver "body braid"
- balsa wood and small corks for poppers
- adhesives (like CA glue)

Good luck.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great advice above, plus foam, glitter, scissors, flash, holographic foil...it's a sickness!

I found this really sweet holographic foil on the inside of a bag of bulk chocolates.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I have actually found some nice thread at hobby lobby called Dual Duty. Its a really nice waxed thread. I would called it about 6/0. if you can find it there, I would look online. its about 1.50 a spool.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Liquid fusion - Dries crystal clear unlike epoxy without the smell.(does have a little shrink back though)
Iridescent fabrics that fray easily


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't usually go to Jo Ann anymore. The only thing I use is bead-chain and dubbing. (Bead-chain is ceiling fan pull chain at Wally World. )

If you want endless possibilities and free dubbing try this....

Get an el cheapo coffee grinder, dull the blades, and buy a can of that aerosol static spray.

Brush a dog or cat and put the underfur you brushed out into the grinder. Spray a shot of the static spray. Give it a few good whirls and voila! Dubbing fur! Then, experiment with Kool-Aid and vinegar to dye it. (I've never had a fish shy away because of the (If any) smell.

Works great if you hunt or trap too.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a problem using the bead chain as it would rust on me after a while.for body flash....you know that stuff on kids bike handles??but an old bike mind you....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

To expand on Andrew's mention of roadkill, if you know any hunters (or are one yourself, like me), they can be great sources of materials. You'll need to take some precautions to ensure you don't infest all your materials with bugs, but thus far I have had no issues with my methods. I hang the tail/feathers outside for a while, then put them in a bag and freeze them for several days, take them out for a few days in the bag and let them thaw, then freeze them again. I have a coyote tail, fox tail, several bucktails, some deer body hair for spinning, turkey feathers, squirrel tails, etc...


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

crkwader said:


> I have actually found some nice thread at hobby lobby called Dual Duty. Its a really nice waxed thread. I would called it about 6/0. if you can find it there, I would look online. its about 1.50 a spool.


I've purchased lots of tying material at hobby lobby!

thread, beads, wire, maribou, even a bag of various colored feathers - blue, yellow, green, purple, reds, that are great for streamers.. I think it was like $2.99 and there were probably a hundred in the bag.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

copperdon said:


> I've purchased lots of tying material at hobby lobby!
> 
> thread, beads, wire, maribou, even a bag of various colored feathers - blue, yellow, green, purple, reds, that are great for streamers.. I think it was like $2.99 and there were probably a hundred in the bag.


that place is my secret stash. they seem to have a lot of tying quality materials.


----------



## RogerDoger (Nov 20, 2010)

jhammer, you said u were able to get dubbing from Joanne Fabrics. Is it called dubbing there or is it something else? Also Thanx for all the replys. I will be making a trip soon. I will post after I try using sewing thread.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, sorry about the confusion. I don't think Jo Ann has dubbing. I meant that most of my flies use bead-chain and dubbing. However, I have bought yarn there and chopped it up in the coffee grinder for dubbing.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

jhammer said:


> However, I have bought yarn there and chopped it up in the coffee grinder for dubbing.


Note to self - if ever invited over to Jhammer's for a cup of coffee - ask for tea instead. 

I did a quick mental inventory on the stuff I've purchased from Hobby Lobby and it's more than I thought; glass beads, metal beads, various colored elastic glass threads (larvae lace without the brand name), poly yarn, feathers, maribou, hearl, pheasant tail in natural, green and red, floss, thin wire in many colors, adhesives...

The only thing they haven't had that I needed were hooks, hackle and dubbing.... but I do have that old coffee grinder laying around somewhere, so...


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

copperdon said:


> Note to self - if ever invited over to Jhammer's for a cup of coffee - ask for tea instead.


Hmmm...So that's why I never get company anymore!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

When my black lab died, I trimmed various parts of his coat off into ziplock bags for a memorial dubbing blend.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> When my black lab died, I trimmed various parts of his coat off into ziplock bags for a memorial dubbing blend.


You didnt......

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I absolutely, positively 100% did.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> When my black lab died, I trimmed various parts of his coat off into ziplock bags for a memorial dubbing blend.


another note to self... don't die at Fallen's house... you'll end up as part of a wooly bugger.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, I don't know. I kind of like the thought that long after I'm dead, I'm still catchin' fish!


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Actually, that's a neat idea. When I get a haircut, I'll put some hair and krystal flash in the grinder and make my own dubbing. I'm serious, that's pretty clever!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I used to use his hair when he was alive (just once or twice, just to do it) since there was so much of it in my damn house. As I was looking at his lifeless body I was thinking to myself "No more hair in the house!" with mixed emotions. 

What better time to snip some prime belly fur?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

my girlfriend can tell when I'm running low on dubbing, because then and only then do I volunteer to brush the cats.


----------

